# Types of Wine racks



## Savana123 (Nov 11, 2010)

There are many types of wine racks use for commercial as well as residential purpose. You will get many varieties like- wooden, metal and Wine makers mainly prefer wooden racks for both purposes.

Metal racks looks very beautiful it gives elegant effect. On the other side cellar cubes even looks very beautiful and can be use for residential purpose. 

Which type of rack you like to use for commercial as well as residential purpose?? would really like to know your views.

www.winegrowersdirect.com.au


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

I build all of my own wineracks. But my preference in racks results from very specific needs... 

1) I do not like labels. I HATE scraping them off each time I bottle. 
2) I need to conserve as much space as possible
3) I make a lot of wine so the darn thing has to be very strong.


The only type of rack that seems to meet my needs are the "diamond cube" variety. This is the type of rack where space is divided into diamond shaped bins. 

I like this type because the bottles are held very firmly in place and right next to each other. The more bottles you stack, the less the bottles move. There is no need to worry if your bottles are going to roll around, even if you are down to only 1 bottle . 

In approx a 3' X 3' space, I can stack 6 cases of wine (a whole demijohn). Since this rack is more of a bin, there is no need to label any of the bottles. I place a couple of those vintner's neck tags onto a number of the bottles in each bin to identify them, and leave it at that. With this rack, I yank out a bottle, serve it, rinse it, and then use it again. 

I built the racks out of 5/8" finished playwood. The darn things are so strong that I can climb up on them without them budging.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 11, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I build all of my own wineracks. But my preference in racks results from very specific needs...
> 
> 1) I do not like labels. I HATE scraping them off each time I bottle.
> 2) I need to conserve as much space as possible
> ...




JohnT - i am going to build my own - and that is the type i want to do. Did you have to anchor them down to the wall or anything?

Did you have to add a spacer where the edges come together or did you just butt them up next to each other?


----------



## Joedaddy (Nov 11, 2010)

I am the opposite of John. I like my labels because I like to give away my wine. I also don't like them touching each other. I want to be able to grab any bottle and I don't want anything to be buried. My wine room is a spare bedroom and I don't plan on living in this house forever so I decided against built in racks. 
I went to IKEA and bought their cheap racks to go around the room. It holds around 600 bottles. On one side of the room I have a bookcase and an old desk that holds my bulk aging carboys. I have a air conditioner that keeps the room at about 64. Fermentation happens in the kitchen or dining room. Some day I would like to build my own racks but I think I will wait until I build my dream house for retirement.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2010)

I have these... Super strong and hold ALOT

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=143556&navAction=


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> JohnT - i am going to build my own - and that is the type i want to do. Did you have to anchor them down to the wall or anything?
> 
> Did you have to add a spacer where the edges come together or did you just butt them up next to each other?



no anchor- That is the beauty of it. I made it so that it is (more or less) free standing. I just screwed a cleat into the wall at the top of the rack, then screwed the side of the rack into the cleat. This is just to keep the rack from falling away from the wall. 

I glued and nailed each piece and then got some 5/8" oak cove molding. I gluedand nailed the molding at each joint. Because the molding is curved, it does not hit the bottles. I think we need a picture



Would you like measurements and puctures?????


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

Joedaddy said:


> I am the opposite of John. I like my labels because I like to give away my wine. I also don't like them touching each other. I want to be able to grab any bottle and I don't want anything to be buried. My wine room is a spare bedroom and I don't plan on living in this house forever so I decided against built in racks.
> I went to IKEA and bought their cheap racks to go around the room. It holds around 600 bottles. On one side of the room I have a bookcase and an old desk that holds my bulk aging carboys. I have a air conditioner that keeps the room at about 64. Fermentation happens in the kitchen or dining room. Some day I would like to build my own racks but I think I will wait until I build my dream house for retirement.



I do have labels and caps for when I give wine away. I just apply them as I give them away.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I glued and nailed each piece and then got some 5/8" oak cove molding. I gluedand nailed the molding at each joint. Because the molding is curved, it does not hit the bottles. I think we need a picture
> Would you like measurements and puctures?????



It didn't happen if we don't see pictures/details!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 11, 2010)

JohnT said:


> no anchor- That is the beauty of it. I made it so that it is (more or less) free standing. I just screwed a cleat into the wall at the top of the rack, then screwed the side of the rack into the cleat. This is just to keep the rack from falling away from the wall.
> 
> I glued and nailed each piece and then got some 5/8" oak cove molding. I gluedand nailed the molding at each joint. Because the molding is curved, it does not hit the bottles. I think we need a picture
> 
> ...




If you get time - that would be awesome!!!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> It didn't happen if we don't see pictures/details!



I forgot to factor in the philosophy. I a wine rack is built in New Jersey, and nobody sees it, did it actually get built?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I forgot to factor in the philosophy. I a wine rack is built in New Jersey, and nobody sees it, did it actually get built?



Lmao really am anxious to see it.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2010)

*One of several*

OK, So here it is..., 

This is the smaller rack that is on the wall opposite my bar. I have two others (only bigger) 

Each of the center "diamonds" will hold 5-6 cases of wine (depending on bottle size). I built the 3 of them in one day (with the help of some eager volunteers). Each board was nailed and glued in place. To keep each cube square, I made my own "T" square (5 feet long) with reference marks for positioning each board. 

I started by building a 2x4 deck and screwed it into the wall studs. I then built the outer sides (floor to ceiling), top, then bottom to end up with a big "box". I then fitted each length inside the rack. 

A 2X4 cleat (screwed into the wall studs) was fastened at the top of the rack with the sides of the rack screwed to the cleat. I then built a sconce to cover the cleat and encase the top of the rack. I then wired it up for a couple of soft florecent lights. 

For strength, when possible, I used the longest possible lengths. The main X is made of only 3 pieces and was positioned first. In other words, the more bottles the area holds, the longer the length of board.

The rack is made out of 5/8" birch plywood. For additional strength, I used 3/4" hard wood cove molding to re-inforce each joint. I cut each piece 1 inch shy of the depth of the rack, with one end cut to a square cross cut (to butt up against the back wall, and the other (exposed) end cut to a 45 cross cut. I then applied plenty of glue and then nailed into place. This worked great since the molding fits under the bottle without actually touching it. 

Over the edges, I used the pre-glued/iron on vaneer. Never used this stuff before, so I looks a little butchered. Finished the whole thing with a light birch stain, and then gave it a 2 final coats of satan antique oil. 


Each bin holds only one type of wine. The type of wine is tagged with the use of the vintner's neck tags or a gold "sticky tag" (hard to see them in the picture). I place several in each bin. 

Now that I look at it, it does seem rather sad (empty). I should have taken a picture in early September (when we finished botteling) 

My next project is a new, built-in, entertainment center. This way I can sit in my cave a watch Sunday football, pet my dog, and Sip Wine like a MAN. (There are times that life can be great!)


----------



## Brian (Nov 12, 2010)

Damm John! That is awesome! I just built one that holds 210 bottles but I know soon I will need another. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks John - that is nice. I will have to build me one!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

John that is awesome! Glad you live in Jersey and not Claifornia!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> John that is awesome! Glad you live in Jersey and not Claifornia!



Not sure what you mean, But if I lived in California, My grapes would be much cheaper!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Not sure what you mean, But if I lived in California, My grapes would be much cheaper!!!!



Earthquakes!!!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2010)

Great! Now I'll have nightmares!


----------



## Craig (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you people hear what he said "this is the small rack of the 3"? Another person consumed by this hobby. LOL


----------



## JohnT (Nov 15, 2010)

Craig said:


> Did you people hear what he said "this is the small rack of the 3"? Another person consumed by this hobby. LOL



My family crest has a candle with both ends lit.


----------

